# Russia's Dead Hand Plan to Strike America



## fmdog44 (Apr 27, 2021)

Dead Hand: Russia's Plan to Nuke America (Even if America Hit First) | The National Interest


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 28, 2021)

If there's one thing I've learned about this world, it isn't the cozy and friendly place I believed it was when I was younger.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2021)

A "Dead Hand" policy has been in effect between Russia and the US, for decades.  When I was stationed in Germany, back in the early 1960's, there were hardened sites that contained missiles that would be launched, automatically several days after a nuclear war began....no matter what had already occurred.  That policy has most likely continued to this day, and is probably the biggest single factor in keeping the planet from descending into nuclear war....since both sides know that there will be NO winners.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 28, 2021)

I believe if there is a nuclear holocaust it will be done by accident and many odds makers agree. There was one incident when Russia believed there was a single American launch against Russia. The military ordered a nuclear response but the technician with the launch code refused the order to launch. He later stated the reason he refused the order was his father told him if America launches a strike against them the skies will be black with missiles. The large meteor episode a couple years ago in Russia had their military on condition red guessing is was an American nuke.  hen another episode of the Russian K129 submarine is even more scary. As long as paranoia runs rampant there is reason to be nervous.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

The Doomsday Clock was recently adjusted at 100 seconds to midnight. 100 SECONDS!


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2021)

The US has the capability to intercept nuclear missiles. The interceptors are fast, they're smart (precise), they're able to reset/find their targets even if the GPS system gets knocked out, and they're long-range, short-range, and intermediate-range and can be launched from land or sea.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Talk to me about that when the proverbial stuff hits the fan. I'll most likely be dead but you can explain it anyway.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 162267
> 
> Talk to me about that when the proverbial stuff hits the fan. I'll most likely be dead but you can explain it anyway.


Ok, I was wondering what you thought was so funny.
I'll look you up if the time comes


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 29, 2021)

https://dailystar.co.uk/news/russia-war-nuclear-missile-vladimir-16859296

www.warontherocks.com/2019/08/america-needs-a-dead-hand/

https://military.wikia.org/wiki/Dead_Hand_(nuclear_war)

www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/perspectives/PE100/PE191/RAND_PE191.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Hand

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_device

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategic_Missile_Forces

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosvinsky_Kamen


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 29, 2021)

Of course, China could bomb us with their own people and still have plenty of men, women, and children over 6 left over for hand-to-hand combat before the dust even clears.


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Of course, China could bomb us with their own people and still have plenty of men, women, and children over 6 left over for hand-to-hand combat before the dust even clears.



Very true and more so quite disturbing.


----------



## Been There (May 2, 2021)

I am always amazed by what we don’t know. 
It’s no secret that winning a nuclear war is all but un-winnable. However, that doesn’t mean all countries believe this. Russia and China have both disagreed. But, do they say this as a deterrent against their adversaries or are they for real?


----------



## Judycat (May 2, 2021)

My head is still in the sand. Who would want to live after the skies become black with missiles? No way would I stuff myself into a bunker only to end up drinking my own urine. Good luck with that though.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2021)

Judycat said:


> My head is still in the sand. Who would want to live after the skies become black with missiles? No way would I stuff myself into a bunker only to end up drinking my own urine. Good luck with that though.


Those who believe that bunkers will save them have a geranium in their cranium.

And what do they think they'll be exiting their bunkers to? ROFLMAO!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 2, 2021)

Look at all wars past and present. All were started by people. How many computer malfunctions are there every day in the world? It will only take one and it will be over. Artificial Intelligence should be renamed to Dangerous Intelligence.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 4, 2021)

I don't think the fact that Russia has nukes is "*BREAKING NEWS". *We've kind of know that for 70 years. Do I think they would have plan to use them in a war? For God's sake, YES. Get real. The justification for Russia having a detailed plan for nuclear war is the same for the US, and others. Unfortunately, it's quite possible we could nuke the planet over a bad internet connection, etc..


----------



## Murrmurr (May 4, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I don't think the fact that Russia has nukes is "*BREAKING NEWS". *We've kind of know that for 70 years. Do I think they would have plan to use them in a war? For God's sake, YES. Get real. *The justification for Russia having a detailed plan for nuclear war is the same for the US*, and others. Unfortunately, it's quite possible we could nuke the planet over a bad internet connection, etc..


And they have the same justifications for NOT using them. Neither the US nor Russia is itching for a nuclear war. As for the "others", I'd say Iran is the least likely to carefully think things through before using theirs.

The catastrophic internet blunder some of you have mentioned is virtually impossible. Both the US and Russia have developed fail-safe technology to prevent such accidents, including an extremely accurate warning system. It's very new, and the US (maybe Russia too, idk) is looking into developing that technology even further.


----------

